# Large gold diamond pics?



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Would anyone happen to have a pic of a large gold diamond rhom?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

What is large? 10+?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Malawi- said:


> What is large? 10+?


That will work. I haven't had much luck finding any other than small ones.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

this guy is around 10"


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Awesome....thanks.

If my little guy doesn't have red eyes right now, will they turn red as he gets older?


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

Blue Flame said:


> Awesome....thanks.
> 
> If my little guy doesn't have red eyes right now, will they turn red as he gets older?


yea. i have a small one around 5" that the eyes just turned red with in the last few weeks


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

rhomkeeper said:


> this guy is around 10"


Show off!!! Sweet fish shannon...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Beautiful Rhom


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

rhomkeeper said:


> Awesome....thanks.
> 
> If my little guy doesn't have red eyes right now, will they turn red as he gets older?


yea. i have a small one around 5" that the eyes just turned red with in the last few weeks
[/quote]
Cool!

I couldn't pass up the deal I got on it. I was looking for a blue diamond, but the LFS was asking $79 for this GD, then they came down to $60, and then they gave me $35 for a FLOWERHORN/RED DEVIL mix that I had (The fish cost me nothing). I ended up only paying $25 out of pocket. It's small, but I think it will be fun watching it grow.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

superbee said:


> Beautiful Rhom


thanks feefa


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

My 7'' gdr has half turned red eyes. I can't wait until they are fully red.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

hes a black diamond who has gone through purple tints blue tints and gold tints personally i think its the setting not actually different varients
13-14" picture is about 3-4 years old

View attachment 177491


----------



## novajaymes (May 30, 2008)

There eye's are so awsome the color is so red.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

Blue Flame said:


> Awesome....thanks.
> 
> If my little guy doesn't have red eyes right now, will they turn red as he gets older?


yea. i have a small one around 5" that the eyes just turned red with in the last few weeks
[/quote]
Cool!

I couldn't pass up the deal I got on it. I was looking for a blue diamond, but the LFS was asking $79 for this GD, then they came down to $60, and then they gave me $35 for a FLOWERHORN/RED DEVIL mix that I had (The fish cost me nothing). I ended up only paying $25 out of pocket. It's small, but I think it will be fun watching it grow.









[/quote]
its hard to tell if they are a "Diamond Rhom" at that size. be patient with it though, they gow extremelt slow. growing them out from so small is hard. you would have to have perfect conditions to get him to 10 inches and that would take years. but gold diamond rhoms look very nice at 8" too. have fun with your new fish.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

bob351 said:


> hes a black diamond who has gone through purple tints blue tints and gold tints personally i think its the setting not actually different varients
> 13-14" picture is about 3-4 years old
> 
> View attachment 177491


Nice fish!!!!


----------

